# Dead Plant Eaters



## leemec (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a ten gallon tank with guppies, a Chinese Algae eater, a couple of cory cats and some zebra danios. The tank also has quite a few live plants in it and they are thriving, new plants have even sprouted from the old ones. But with plants plant decay. I have some very tiny snails that suck the algae off the tank sides and eat some of the decay but they are not enough. My Algae eater and cory cats also do their part but they are still not enough to keep up with the decay. I scoop some out manually but I would really like a more natural option. Is there a fish or snail out there hungry for some dead plant material?

:goldfish:


----------



## puppy (Dec 21, 2011)

you want to sale?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The only natural way is to scoop them out. Cories and caes don't eat dead plant material. cories are meat eaters, cae's eat algae.


----------



## leemec (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmm alright. Well good to know. I thought there might be some sort of aquatic being, fish or otherwise that might want some plant compost. But scooping it is then.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

puppy said:


> you want to sale?


What is the purpose of this post?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If your plants have that much dead stuff, you may want to look at what is causing it. I have 5 very heavily planted tanks and with the exception of something occassional, there is very little dead stuff for anything to munch on. Dead/dying leaves is not normal.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I simply scoop out anything floating, or pull off leaves that dont look good. I dont think there is anything that will eat them.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You could get a crab, but they not only eat dead plant matter, they eat EVERYTHING else (including live fish, if they can catch them). They also need to get out of the water occasionally so they're not well suited for a fully aquatic aquarium.


----------

